# Best sheepskin girth sleeve??



## Ginn (5 March 2010)

Most important factors are that is is:
Soft
Completely covers girth width ways
Thick
MUST NOT SLIP

Currently have a Pro Choice one which velcros on but am getting both annoyed with having to wash and dry it overnight and with the faff of threading my breastplate/martingale over the girth and then reattaching sheepskin so that breastplate/martingale has to be put on with girth (don't ask, it really is as complicated as it sounds!)

Anyway, I'm looking for a nice new (Dressage/short) girth with a martingale attachment strap or ring which having scoured the internet is not available with removeable sheepskin and so will also need to find a decent sheepskin cover or sleeve which will not prevent me using a martingale/breastplate and make my life easier.

Any girth recommendations also appreciated!

Apologies that this all sounds completely neurotic and a^al, unfortunately horse in question has previously had a sarcoid on the girth right where a martingale would sit and has been left with a very sensitive scar so unfortunately this is the only way to girth her comfortably


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (5 March 2010)

is your dressage girth straight or shaped? mine is shaped and i use the amerigo sheepskin girth sleeves-available from dressage deluxe. its sheepskin against the horse but quilted against the girth and held in place with elastic and velcro loops so you would still be able to attach martingale AFTER doing up girth (sheepskin will also stay attached to girth so you dont have to faff with it each time you ride).

failing that i think mattes do a straight version which is the wrap around style, closes with velcro but has a gap in the centr so you can attach your martingale easily.


----------



## Ginn (5 March 2010)

Current girth is this on but I'm looking to get a new girth too anyway.

http://www.profchoice.com/htmldocs/prd/english/prd/dgs.html

Was very tempted by the Ken Taur one which comes with vecro-on-able sheepskin (and is anatomically shaped) but it is the velcro that is causing me a headache! Current tacking up system is saddle on, then breastplate with girth dangling from it, then attach girth to saddle, then bridle on and attach martingale to breastplate..... all in reverse to untack and more often then not girth ends up in mud and needs washing! And as for faffing if I don't need to use martigale or whenever anything needs cleaning?!?! 

Will look at the amerigo one, sounds ideal!

Can you tell I want a simpler life?


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (5 March 2010)

lol on the rare occasions i jump it takes me twice as long to tack up due to girth/bridle/martingale issues. i have a kentaur jump girth with the removable sheepskin lining, its lovely.


----------



## Ginn (5 March 2010)

Oh which one is that?? Didn't think they did a jump one with sheepskin but if they do then that will also be going on the shopping list!


----------



## criso (5 March 2010)

I have this girth and it is very soft and has a martingale ring. You can chuck the whole thing in the washing machine to clean it. Comes in both jump and dressage.

They do sheepskin girth covers too in the same make but can't comment as I haven't tried them.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRIST-REAL-MEDICA...=item3ef93d5120


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (5 March 2010)

erk....not sure...i got mine off ebay...sorry to be 100% useless on that point!


----------



## Fiona (5 March 2010)

Can only find this one...

http://www.classicdressage.com/acatalog/Frank_Baines_Girth.html

but it doesn't have a central ring.

Fiona


----------



## Ginn (6 March 2010)

Criso and Fiona thanks but really needs to have removable sheepskin. 

Anyone have any experience of the Mattes ones?


----------



## happy_talk (6 March 2010)

i bought a mattes one off ebay (used but excellent condition). I really like it. It's nice and thick sheepskin. It velcros on to my dressage girth well which is shaped (albion humane girth). It has a a gap in the middle so could easily attached something to girth if needed. Only used it a week, but so far would recommend it


----------



## Halfstep (6 March 2010)

I have the Mattes one with sheepskin on one side, quilted on the other. It fits my Albion dressage girth very well. But, unless the girth is done up quite tight it will slip.


----------



## Bounty (6 March 2010)

Christ sheepskin girth sleeves are scrummy. I have a Le Mieux one as well which is also really nice but not quite to the standard of the Christ one. Neither slip. 

BTW - avoid Kentaur girths, I bought a couple and i was really disappointed. They are hard and don't break in easily at all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I use a loop with a ring on (came with draw reins) on my girths that don't have D's on them, would widen your choice?


----------



## Fiona (6 March 2010)

It is removable sheepskin !!!!!!

Fiona


----------



## RachB (6 March 2010)

I use Le Mieux girth sleeves - they are GORGEOUS - but I don't have shaped girths.  Wouldn't think about buying anything else now!


----------



## ISHmad (7 March 2010)

We use the Le Meiux ones too.  Dito re wouldn't use anything else now.  Same goes for their saddle pads etc too.


----------

